# Ronald G Wainwright, aka ITSAV8, refuses to send me my property.



## fastg60 (Mar 5, 2002)

I really didn't want to do this. I really don't feel that I have a choice any longer. Being nice, asking politely, doing all the things I was taught to do growing up when someone is supposed to do something and they are not isn't working. I'm sorry that it's come to this, but I'm so tired of being put off, put off some more, called names, told that I'm the one causing trouble and put off some more. 

Shortly after I got back from deployment in Iraq, I traded cars with Ron. I had a few reservations about trading cars after doing a little research about him, but a few guys vouched for him (not holding anyone but Ron himself accountable). We agreed to swap wheels, I was going to keep the 17" A4 sport wheels and fairly new tires that were on the avant, and he was going to keep his Fuchs and bald tires that were on the sedan. We both agreed and went ahead with the trade, both cars sight unseen, understanding that there was a chance of surprises, hoping they would be small. 

The big surprise is that the wheels, new tires, and brand new battery ended up going with him because the wheels on my 200 sedan I was acquiring in the trade wouldn't fit on the rear of the 200 avant, the offset was wrong. We both agreed to part ways as the cars arrived and he would ship me my wheels and tires and I would send him his Fuchs after I had received my wheels from him. I'm stuck with his raggedy wheels, completely bald tires, and a battery that's on it's last leg.

The battery I bought the night before the trade because the one in the avant was toast. I told him that I wanted to take it with me and we agreed to swap the batteries, his old battery wouldn't even start the avant. He agreed to send me $90 for the battery since it was obviously in need of replacement and I was stuck with it since it would start the sedan for some reason, but not the avant.

Here we are three months later, I have pages of text messages, notes from phone calls, and a handful of PMs. He keeps putting me off saying he's broke and can't pay to ship me my wheels/tires and the $90 for the battery like he face to face, man to man, agreed to do. I can't help but getting frustrated when I see him shopping for parts on forums and call him out on it and he basically tells me to mind my own business, or most recently tells me to "F*** off (on Veteran's Day, no less!" This car has failed POV inspection at Fort Riley and I'm not allowed to drive the car on post because of the lack of tread on the tires (nevermind the other mechanical issues I've had to deal with and parts I've had to replace). I'm in Kansas, he's in MA, if we were closer this would have been long since settled.

Ron will tell you that "I still have his Fuchs, what's to assure him that I'm not going to make him wait for his wheels even after he sends me mine?" Well, that wasn't the deal. I am supposed to receive my property and money first, then I'll return his property. All I'm waiting for is my wheels. Then I can drive my car. Then I can return Ron's wheels and bald tires to him. It would be nice to get the $90 also for the battery, if for nothing other than to help recoup the cost of shipping his Fuchs to him, since they're what caused this problem in the first place. 

I am compiling all of our messages via text, PM, and interaction on forums and going to visit the JAG office on post this week. 

I also wanted it to be know that I don't think he can be trusted and I think it's fair for everyone to know when a deal goes sour and someone doesn't hold up their end of the bargain.


----------



## fastg60 (Mar 5, 2002)

Came home from work to this in my living room.

Gonna have them balanced/checked out and strap them on the car this afternoon. 

Thanks Ron. Just let me know when you get that money sent my way and I'll get your Fuchs to you asap.


----------

